
Silicon Valley's Next Big Office Idea: Work from Anywhere - fermienrico
https://www.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valleys-next-big-office-idea-work-from-anywhere-11589740234
======
fermienrico
[http://archive.is/JYnuY](http://archive.is/JYnuY)

